# PR Holders from Andhra..



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

I am starting this thread for Andhraites who got PR and planning to migrate in this year. 

I got Visa 489 on 31st May'13 and booked tickets to fly to melbourne on 08th Aug'13 from Hyderabad. resigned current job and started applying for jobs in melboune


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Can u tell me how u got 489 visa? In the way of relatives or sponsored by regional state ?iam also looking for this , but only problem is ielts 4 me .. Pls help:::


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

danielm said:


> Can u tell me how u got 489 visa? In the way of relatives or sponsored by regional state ?iam also looking for this , but only problem is ielts 4 me .. Pls help:::


family sponsored visa.. one should have ielts 6 in all modules for family sponsored visa. 

i am not aware of ielts score required for state sponsorship... please check on diac website......


----------



## abdulkhayyum (Jun 11, 2013)

For State Sponsorship the IELTS Score is 7 in ann bands.


----------



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

Live in Hyderabad and I am having South Australia PR but not sure if i will be using it or not. My initial entry date is by May 1st week of 2014.


----------



## SreedharT (May 24, 2013)

Good to See this thread. I am also from Hyderabad, got 189 visa, moving to Sydney on 14th July.
Currently searching for accommodation and room mates. Anyone interested, plesae let me know.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

Got my grant today. Will be moving to Sydney soon.


----------



## sudhakard2010 (Feb 29, 2012)

can we guys meet some where in hyd over this week end ... i am planning to move by Jan 2014.


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

madrag said:


> Got my grant today. Will be moving to Sydney soon.


Congrats ..........


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

sudhakard2010 said:


> can we guys meet some where in hyd over this week end ... i am planning to move by Jan 2014.


I am in mumbai right now..cannot join......


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

SreedharT said:


> Good to See this thread. I am also from Hyderabad, got 189 visa, moving to Sydney on 14th July.
> Currently searching for accommodation and room mates. Anyone interested, plesae let me know.


Hi Sridhar,

I'm leaving to Sydney on July 10th. Even I'm looking for accommodation. I'm moving along with my wife.

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: 10/06/2013


----------



## ksivasarana (Apr 13, 2012)

I am also from Hyd. Received grant for 189 recently and would be flying to Mel on jul 15. Trying out for a job from offshore.

It's not possible for me this weekend and am fine with coming weekends, until and unless something comes up in the last minute.


----------



## dcm.rajesh (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi folks,

I'm from Hyd too, got my grant last month and planning for early next year move. Would be glad to meet you all, keep this thread updated about the time and venue, i would be more than happy to join you.


----------



## SreedharT (May 24, 2013)

mandanapu said:


> Hi Sridhar,
> 
> I'm leaving to Sydney on July 10th. Even I'm looking for accommodation. I'm moving along with my wife.
> 
> ...


----------



## SreedharT (May 24, 2013)

Seems like most of the people are available for next week.
Lets plan to meet then.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi sreedhar,
No I don't have any job offer. Have to search once landed there. Is looking for a shared accommodation. But I'm moving with my wife. Applying through gumtree. Lets c how it goes

ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: 10/06/2013


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice to see this thread. 
I am also from AP and working in Blore.

I have submitted my VISA on 7th June. Am waiting for CO & grant.

I wish all good luck with your job search. Keep sharing your experiences once after going there.

"Vijayeebhava"


----------



## sudhakard2010 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi Sreedhar, rajesh.

sent my details via PM, lets plan for meet this sat or sunday.

if any one else want to join let me know.

sudhakar


----------



## satyak (Apr 16, 2013)

mandanapu said:


> Hi sreedhar,
> No I don't have any job offer. Have to search once landed there. Is looking for a shared accommodation. But I'm moving with my wife. Applying through gumtree. Lets c how it goes
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 |NSW SS: Applied 5/11/2012 |ACK Received: 31/01/2013 |Invitation: 26/02/13 |Lodged: 12/03/13 |AFP: 20/01/13 |Indian PCC: 14/03/13 |Medicals: 22/03/13 |CO: 10/04/2013(T34 L) |Grant: 10/06/2013


Hi Guys

I am also from Andhra and right now in Melbourne. Hunting for Jobs but no luck yet.
Anyway , lets meet in Melbourne.

Thanks,
Satya


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

satyak said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am also from Andhra and right now in Melbourne. Hunting for Jobs but no luck yet.
> Anyway , lets meet in Melbourne.
> ...


Hi Satya


When you have been there ? Whats your area of expertise ?
How are you surviving , doing any part time jobs ? what kind of part time jobs are available ?

Thanks


----------



## sudhakard2010 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi All,

Me, Sreedhar, and coolCarrot(Vijay) and 2 of his friends met last Saturday @ Miyapur.
It was good meeting and lots of information shared.

Thanks
Sudhakar


----------



## satyak (Apr 16, 2013)

rp10026391 said:


> I am starting this thread for Andhraites who got PR and planning to migrate in this year.
> 
> I got Visa 489 on 31st May'13 and booked tickets to fly to melbourne on 08th Aug'13 from Hyderabad. resigned current job and started applying for jobs in melboune




Hi

I am also from Andhra. I am already in Melbourne searching for Jobs. Lets meet when you are here.

Thanks
Satya


----------



## NIP (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I am from Andhra ... I have booked ticket for 25th July 2013 and will land on the same day in Sydney... I am specialized on WebSphere stack (message broker, mq series, transformation extender and datapower)... any one planning to land in Sydney this month? any updates so far who are already in Australia?


----------



## SwiftHyd (May 13, 2013)

oh, I did not notice this thread, would have joined the meeting. I am from Hyderabad, planning to move to Sydney(PR-189) in Aug. 

Seems some of you are already in Sydney, can you please ping me your personal email ids.


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am a native of kurnool but settled in hyderabad,
I got my PR today and will be moving in August to sydney.


----------



## amit26580 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi,

I am living in Hyderabad since 6 years..originally from MP..got Grant long back and intial entry date is till 20 Feb 2014...I didnt got any calls/offers after so much of efforts on seek..need your advice ..whether I should make intial entry or not ? that also will cost around 2 lakhs for 2 people....wants to collate views with you guys over pros/corns...I stay in Shilpa Park..Kondapur..

AT


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

NIP said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am from Andhra ... I have booked ticket for 25th July 2013 and will land on the same day in Sydney... I am specialized on WebSphere stack (message broker, mq series, transformation extender and datapower)... any one planning to land in Sydney this month? any updates so far who are already in Australia?


Hi nip,im already in sydney..my CO is the same as urs from T33,i submitted in may 1st week,she requested for pcc and meds ,on june3 CO got it,but after that she dint reply to me.did u try to contact ur CO


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi guys,I am starting to Sydney on Aug 25th.


----------



## chraqueeta (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi All

I will arrived in Sydney on 20th August .. c u there ..
My experience mostly in System Administrator and for the last 2 years more focus in virtualization Hyper-V and VMware.


----------



## USARK (Apr 15, 2013)

sudhakard2010 said:


> Hi all,
> We can plan another meet, next week end. Pm me ur mail id.
> Thanks
> Sudhakar



I am moving to Melbourne from Hyderabad by this month end (july 31), and I live in Kukatpally. Please let me know if you guys are planning any meet so that I too can join to share views.


----------



## udayNSW (Mar 22, 2013)

Yedo oka meeting place confirm cheyandappa....kaluddam..


----------



## simonparisipogu (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello guys,
This is Simon prasanth from hyderabad. I live in chanda nagar near BHEL. I too want to meet you guys. Submitted medicals and PCC. waiting for PR. 
Simon


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello All

I am native of AP working in Blore. Got 190 VISA (NSW) grant today.


----------



## simonparisipogu (Jul 18, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> Hello All
> 
> I am native of AP working in Blore. Got 190 VISA (NSW) grant today.


hi pradinlr,

when are you moving to australia?


----------



## pradinlr (Oct 29, 2012)

simonparisipogu said:


> hi pradinlr,
> 
> when are you moving to australia?


I haven't decided yet on this bcoz of some personal commitments.
What about you ?


----------



## simonparisipogu (Jul 18, 2013)

pradinlr said:


> I haven't decided yet on this bcoz of some personal commitments.
> What about you ?


I am planning to go by Jan 2014


----------



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

September 5 to Sep 15th


----------



## sudhakard2010 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello all

sent PM to all, for your mails id's. please send me if interested. i will add up guys who attended last time also.

@simonparisipogu- i cannot PM you !

thanks
Sudhakar


----------



## chaitanyasha (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello All,
I am Chaitanya from Hyderabad. I got the grant for 189 on July 16 2013. Am interested in meeting you all in case you meet up again. Thanks

Rgds
Chaitanya


----------



## rahul897 (Jun 22, 2013)

chaitanyasha said:


> Hello All,
> I am Chaitanya from Hyderabad. I got the grant for 189 on July 16 2013. Am interested in meeting you all in case you meet up again. Thanks
> 
> Rgds
> Chaitanya


hi where do u stay in hyd


----------



## simonparisipogu (Jul 18, 2013)

sudhakard2010 said:


> Hello all
> 
> sent PM to all, for your mails id's. please send me if interested. i will add up guys who attended last time also.
> 
> ...


I am unable to send PM to any body due to some reason. I would like to meet you guys in hyderabad. Please let me know when you are meeting.


----------



## simonparisipogu (Jul 18, 2013)

chaitanyasha said:


> Hello All,
> I am Chaitanya from Hyderabad. I got the grant for 189 on July 16 2013. Am interested in meeting you all in case you meet up again. Thanks
> 
> Rgds
> Chaitanya


Congrats chaitanya. Where do you stay in hyderabad? I am from chanda nagar.


----------



## simonparisipogu (Jul 18, 2013)

rp10026391 said:


> I am starting this thread for Andhraites who got PR and planning to migrate in this year.
> 
> I got Visa 489 on 31st May'13 and booked tickets to fly to melbourne on 08th Aug'13 from Hyderabad. resigned current job and started applying for jobs in melboune


Did you reach melbourne?


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

simonparisipogu said:


> Did you reach melbourne?


Yes bro..
I am in Melbourne rt now....


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

Anyone moving to Perth from Hyderabad. I am flying on 22nd October. If anyone with same destination and close travel dates, lets join and have some plans in place.


----------



## k.v.hanumesh (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi NIP,

I am searching for candidate with same technology what i have at last i got .. I just got grant in Nov and i am planning to come in May 2014 . Kindly be in touch ... you great help may required .. by the way i am from Andhra...

Regards,
Hanumesh



NIP said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am from Andhra ... I have booked ticket for 25th July 2013 and will land on the same day in Sydney... I am specialized on WebSphere stack (message broker, mq series, transformation extender and datapower)... any one planning to land in Sydney this month? any updates so far who are already in Australia?


----------



## Raghuram (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello folks. I am from Hyd with a PR and planning to move to Melbourne towards end of Jan, of before if I can get relieved. Anyone in similar boat? I am an SAP ABAP Consultant here. By the way, how many of you are already there? Would be nice to connect with you once I am there. Cheers.


----------



## arshedbobbyc (May 1, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am planning to move to perth in feb 2014. Let me know if anyone is planning around then so that we can have a meet and plan it.


----------



## sajandeep (Apr 20, 2014)

*perth indians*



arshedbobbyc said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am planning to move to perth in feb 2014. Let me know if anyone is planning around then so that we can have a meet and plan it.


planning to move to Perth, anyone from here planning to or already in Perth would be helpful


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

sajandeep said:


> planning to move to Perth, anyone from here planning to or already in Perth would be helpful


Hi all

Native of Andhra (Srikakulam), settled in Chennai, Presently at Dubai, Looking to migrate to NSW by end of August.

I work for a Bank here, like to be in touch with fellow statemates. 

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Native of Andhra (Srikakulam), settled in Chennai, Presently at Dubai, Looking to migrate to NSW by end of August.
> 
> ...


Hey Santhosh... Mee too planning for Sydney in mid of Aug. Am from Vizag presently working at hyd in IT.
All the best for your grant and hope to stay in touch.
LV


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

lvonline said:


> Hey Santhosh... Mee too planning for Sydney in mid of Aug. Am from Vizag presently working at hyd in IT.
> All the best for your grant and hope to stay in touch.
> LV


Thanks mate. Although i am originally from Srikakulam, all my relatives live in Vaizag around Kanchana theatre, Akkayapalayem. Not been there for ages.

Planning a trip there before pack my bags to Sydney.

Stay touch buddy. See you soon.

Santhosh


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Thanks mate. Although i am originally from Srikakulam, all my relatives live in Vaizag around Kanchana theatre, Akkayapalayem. Not been there for ages.
> 
> Planning a trip there before pack my bags to Sydney.
> 
> ...


Sorry it was oorvasi theatre.

Santhosh


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

Santhosh.15 said:


> Sorry it was oorvasi theatre.
> 
> Santhosh


Waiting for your grant. Do PM me when you leave for vizag. Iam at hyd now and visit vizag in aug.


----------



## npraneethreddy (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello All,
I'm from Hyderabad and waiting for Grant. Btw, my office is in building no 9, Mindspace.


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

npraneethreddy said:


> Hello All,
> I'm from Hyderabad and waiting for Grant. Btw, my office is in building no 9, Mindspace.


You are near to mine... Building 14.
Hope you get your grant soon..


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

lvonline said:


> You are near to mine... Building 14.
> Hope you get your grant soon..


Me @ DLF, hope we should meet once before we fly


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

lvonline said:


> You are near to mine... Building 14.
> Hope you get your grant soon..


OMG ... even I work on building 14, Mindspace... .. which floor ?


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> OMG ... even I work on building 14, Mindspace... .. which floor ?


Sent you Pm...pls check


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

lvonline said:


> Sent you Pm...pls check


replied..


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> OMG ... even I work on building 14, Mindspace... .. which floor ?


He he heee...World is Small !!!


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> Me @ DLF, hope we should meet once before we fly


Sure... I think there are few guys here from mindspace. 
Hope we have a get together soon...


----------



## npraneethreddy (Dec 13, 2012)

:thumb: but, not this week. 



lvonline said:


> Sure... I think there are few guys here from mindspace.
> Hope we have a get together soon...


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

npraneethreddy said:


> :thumb: but, not this week.


For outsiders like me, Ei Mindspace anthe em abbay ??? Area na ledu colony ah ??


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Software park saamy.. Am in bldg10..


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes we should.. WE can share our numbers to someone here and they can form a group.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Yes we should.. WE can share our numbers to someone here and they can form a group.


My friend, You CAN !!! 

To start, Ill PM you my number.

Cheers

Santhosh


----------



## karthik198500 (May 18, 2014)

Hi Santosh 
I am trying to send a private message to lovetosmack but it says permission denied .I tried sending it from my mobile . 
I added him to my contacts list , do i need to wait until he adds me back to send a message ?
Please advice 

Thanks 
Karthik


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

amit26580 said:


> Is this is only open for People in Mindspace  well that too focused
> 
> The idea behind this goup was to unite poeple from AP and channalize efforts so that every one can be benifited. It would be good if people write in English so that others ( New or People going to Join in future ) get an idea from this group.
> 
> ...


Agree mate...may I know where you are from and grant status?


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

karthik198500 said:


> Hi Santosh
> I am trying to send a private message to lovetosmack but it says permission denied .I tried sending it from my mobile .
> I added him to my contacts list , do i need to wait until he adds me back to send a message ?
> Please advice
> ...


I tried to send you Karthik. ..same problem...try pm me


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

@lvonline: I added him to the group. He doesn't seem to be online right now. I spoke to him.


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> @lvonline: I added him to the group. He doesn't seem to be online right now. I spoke to him.


Nice..


----------



## praskr (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Guys ,

Have 189 Visa ..Planning to fly to Sydney in July 2014 .. Currenlty working in mindspace B4 .

Any one from Data networking /Security background ?


----------



## karthik198500 (May 18, 2014)

lvonline said:


> I tried to send you Karthik. ..same problem...try pm me


Since i am new user , i need to post at least 10 posts to send a personal message it seems .


----------



## amit26580 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi,

I am working with Oracle in Hitech city. Staying in Shilpa Park kondapur.One year over since I received grant...visited Melbourn on a short trip. Due to some personal constraint and poor Job conditions not making move as I am family person not bachelor .


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

amit26580 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am working with Oracle in Hitech city. Staying in Shilpa Park kondapur.One year over since I received grant...visited Melbourn on a short trip. Due to some personal constraint and poor Job conditions not making move as I am family person not bachelor .


Good to see you still hanging around. May be we can seek your suggestions while sipping a cup of tea near Westin tea shops.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> Me @ DLF, hope we should meet once before we fly


Which visa are you on? Can you please update it in your signature?


----------



## kirasree (May 22, 2014)

Hi , 

Where are you located now , Whats the condition of the jobs .


----------



## kirasree (May 22, 2014)

Please call me once you are there .. Will meet you all .


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

kirasree said:


> Please call me once you are there .. Will meet you all .


kirasree.. You can start now and be there at Westin tea stall by 5pm.


----------



## kirasree (May 22, 2014)

Sorry guys missed it yesterday , Have you met


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

kirasree said:


> Sorry guys missed it yesterday , Have you met


Yes me,lvonline, lovetosmack and praneeth met .. We will have more sessions ..


----------



## shift_move (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi guys,
good to see so many people from hyderabad with plans on moving to Melbourne/ Sydney in the next few months. I am one of you as well, planning to buy air tickets to board a plane in the 3rd week of June. I have a few questions for you guys and your help is appreciated

1. Which airlines is better (I have almost narrowed down to Singapore airlines which has the shortest time)

2. Accommodation: I am moving with my family and should book a studio or a single bedroom apt. I do not have a job at the moment and what are the chances I could get someone to rent me an apt? I am planning to rent a serviced apartment for the initial month or so

3. Although, I have been doing some research and talking to friends and agents, I would like to see how you guys are going about on your job search

Thanks for you time.


----------



## rocky1234 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello Guys,

Is there anyone, who is currently waiting for the grant or processing for 489 visa?

I am about to apply for skills assessment through VETASSESS and I need some information.

Did you guys do all the processing on your own or consulted some agents here in AP?

I am doing it on my own.

Can you please clarify?

Thanks..


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> Yes me,lvonline, lovetosmack and praneeth met .. We will have more sessions ..


I suspect on you if you are Director of Java Technology Horizontals in Satyam Computers (Because G Vasu was the head of that whole Business Horizontal unit  )


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

jre05 said:


> I suspect on you if you are Director of Java Technology Horizontals in Satyam Computers (Because G Vasu was the head of that whole Business Horizontal unit  )


haha .. me Director ... LOL. definitely not... If you are smart , you can easily find out by seeing my signature..


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Vasu G said:


> haha .. me Director ... LOL. definitely not... If you are smart , you can easily find out by seeing my signature..


Yes, I was smart to some extent  lol Because I saw 261313 (Software) and he was the head of Horizontals 

He is well known in Satyam computers across (G Vasu ;-D). Somehow G Vasu named people are in great positions and fortunes :bolt::sing:


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

jre05 said:


> Yes, I was smart to some extent  lol Because I saw 261313 (Software) and he was the head of Horizontals
> 
> He is well known in Satyam computers across (G Vasu ;-D). Somehow G Vasu named people are in great positions and fortunes :bolt::sing:


Probably you would have been more smarter if you crack my points break ... bcz I'm just 26 years and no way I can be a director  , if so why would I prefer Oz..


----------



## Anonymous1201 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Is B.Tech IT ( 4 years ) from JNTU is considered as ICT major ?*

Hi,

Sorry.. My question is off topic . I want to know if B.Tech IT ( 4 years ) from JNTU is considered as ICT major if I apply for ACS assessment for 263111 and how many years will ACS deduct from from my experience. I have 5 years of experience as network engineer (R&S , Security)and CCNP.
I would highly appreciate feedback from people who have studied B.Tech IT from JNTU.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## npraneethreddy (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello Anonymous1201,

Yes, B.Tech IT will be considered as ICT major. However, ACS will deduct 2 - 4 years from your experience based on the course content and the job role



Anonymous1201 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry.. My question is off topic . I want to know if B.Tech IT ( 4 years ) from JNTU is considered as ICT major if I apply for ACS assessment for 263111 and how many years will ACS deduct from from my experience. I have 5 years of experience as network engineer (R&S , Security)and CCNP.
> I would highly appreciate feedback from people who have studied B.Tech IT from JNTU.
> ...


----------



## Anonymous1201 (Jun 16, 2013)

npraneethreddy said:


> Hello Anonymous1201,
> 
> Yes, B.Tech IT will be considered as ICT major. However, ACS will deduct 2 - 4 years from your experience based on the course content and the job role


Hi Praneeth,

Thanks for the info..


----------



## krishask (Sep 7, 2014)

Hello All

I am new to this forum and came across this thread while searching the old posts. Is this group still active ? If so, could you please add me into your group.

I am currently living in Hyderabad and planning to make my move to Sydney in November. I would like to get in touch with you guys as we we all are sailing on the same boat 

Thanks
Shiva


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

krishask said:


> Hello All
> 
> I am new to this forum and came across this thread while searching the old posts. Is this group still active ? If so, could you please add me into your group.
> 
> ...


Hey shiva,

PM your number.


----------



## Vasu G (Jan 15, 2014)

krishask said:


> Hi Vasu
> 
> Thanks , just sent the number. Please check


Sent message to our group admin.


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi All,

Am also from Andhra. not yet finalized the date of my move. In Bangalore currently. Anyone else in Bangalore so that we can meet sometime.

-Suresh.


----------



## eyyunni1985 (Nov 11, 2013)

I am also Telugu..Making my entry in Jan 24th...SAP Consultant..

Hello all


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

hello every one,

my name is avinash..........looking to launch my PR through 189 subclass. i have some queries regarding my profile. could anyone you guide me through

Pursued Btech [cse] : 09/2004 – 05/2008
Worked as Network Administrator at NRI ENG college :07/2008 –12/2010
Pursued MSc International Management [UK] : 02/2011 - 09/2012
Working as Network Administrator at NRI ENG college : 10/2012 - till date

Query 1: I am working as Network Administrator in an Engineering College and not in a software company, but my job roles will be exactly same as in a software company. Do my job experiences will be considered by ACS?

Query 2: while going through ACS pages I found the following information
“Only employment completed after the date you have met the ACS suitability criteria will be counted as “skilled employment” and eligible for migration points.

According to this my skill level requirement met date would be around 12/2010. Excluding the experience which I had before I been to UK, my remaining experience will be near to 2 yrs. Now am I eligible to apply PR with 2 yrs of experience.

Thank you for taking pain in reading my post............

thanks in advance


----------



## aravind.aiti (May 17, 2012)

eyyunni1985 said:


> I am also Telugu..Making my entry in Jan 24th...SAP Consultant..
> 
> Hello all


Hi,

I am from Hyderabad. Will be migrating to Sydney this month. BTW, I am also an SAP FICO Consultant.


----------



## eyyunni1985 (Nov 11, 2013)

aravind.aiti said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from Hyderabad. Will be migrating to Sydney this month. BTW, I am also an SAP FICO Consultant.


Hello Aravind..I am SAP ABAP Consultant...


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi guys, i am an Andhraiite, based in Mumbai. I have recently lodged my vis application under 190 from SA. Is there anyone in the group who is in Adelaide already or planning to go there in future, please connect back. In any case all of us can stay connected.


----------



## ssaditya (Jul 22, 2013)

padmakarrao said:


> Hi guys, i am an Andhraiite, based in Mumbai. I have recently lodged my vis application under 190 from SA. Is there anyone in the group who is in Adelaide already or planning to go there in future, please connect back. In any case all of us can stay connected.


Hi am from chennai we are also Telugu people settled in Tamil Nadu long back

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ravi201 (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank u bhayya for the thread...I am ravi from andhra


I filed my EOI ...i am applying for Electrical engineer post and my migration agent asked me to select any region for my occupation of electrical engineer.(I have 60 points only including sponsorship 10 points )

Suggest me best region for my occupation
SI,NI,far south Coast,Orana,Murray ...
But i have only 50 points as of now....and if i get sponsorship i can get 60 points,so please help me out selecting a region.


----------



## padmakarrao (Jul 21, 2014)

ravi201 said:


> I filed my EOI ...i am applying for Electrical engineer post and my migration agent asked me to select any region for my occupation of electrical engineer.(I have 60 points only including sponsorship 10 points )
> 
> Suggest me best region for my occupation
> SI,NI,far south Coast,Orana,Murray ...
> But i have only 50 points as of now....and if i get sponsorship i can get 60 points,so please help me out selecting a region.


Hi Ravi, you confused me with the regions that you have mentioned. If i understand correctly you can get sponsorship from states (7).

So you will have to go on the State websites and check if your profession is present on their State nomination list. If so you should mention and apply.

Dont try and look for your occupation scope in a specified territory, it's important that your occupation is there on state's list.

Do some search on immi website, and you will get links to all the Australian state's websites and then look for state nomination list.

Hope this helps


----------



## ravi201 (Oct 8, 2014)

*Sr 489*

Thank you for reply

Yes i have found my occupation in NSW state....But the thing is that i have select one of region in the specific state (NSW) to work for region development.

So which region to select from ORANA,SOUTH COAST,MURRAY,Northern INLAND,Southern Inland...

How many points are needed for skillselect?


----------

